# Terror Attack in Kenya



## tomahawk6 (16 Jan 2019)

5 tango's down with at least on foreign guest killed. An SAS operator had been in country training Kenya special forces, and he led the way into the fight.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6598189/Hero-SAS-soldier-Navy-Seals-helped-battle-Islamist-terrorists-attacking-Kenyan-hotel.html


----------



## BurnDoctor (16 Jan 2019)

"Bravo Zulu".

Not to mention "get some".

Tragedy that there were civ casualties - nothing can mitigate that -  but the stacked bad guys do give this story at least a small feel-good element.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jan 2019)

Who Dares Wins

BZ to the operator!  RIP to those victims killed. 

Interesting that the C8 is quite popular amongst numerous SOF.

Regards
G2G


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jan 2019)

Taking out the trash that breaths the same air we do. Well done to him! 👍


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jan 2019)

The C8 has been exported to the UK where it is used by police and SOF.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Jan 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Who Dares Wins
> 
> BZ to the operator!  RIP to those victims killed.
> 
> ...



UK SOF orgs (SAS, SBS, Pathfinders, Mountain Leaders etc) always used the M16 and its many variants. They rejected the SA80 immediately on issue in the 80s and bought the Canadian version of the C7/8.


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2019)

Quite an interesting discussion of how the S Is itAS operator came to be at the mall with his kit. Is this normal to be carried about in your SUV ? I suspect that the kit was stored under lock and key.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Quite an interesting discussion of how the S Is itAS operator came to be at the mall with his kit. Is this normal to be carried about in your SUV ? I suspect that the kit was stored under lock and key.



In Northern Ireland, we never went anywhere in civvies without the 'go to hell' gear stored close by, and a QRF on the net. I assume that their SOPs are similar.


----------



## brihard (18 Jan 2019)

Absolutely phenomenal active shooter response. go with what you have on hand, move to the threat, and either stop the threat or force them to goal-reorient away from slaughtering innocents to fighting you. He went in as a one-man wrecking crew knowing that more help was coming but that he had to take action immediately.

Interestingly, CBC is now reporting that a Canadian national in Kenya is being held as a suspected accomplice.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/canadian-among-suspects-nairobi-attack-1.4983555


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Absolutely phenomenal active shooter response. go with what you have on hand, move to the threat, and either stop the threat or force them to goal-reorient away from slaughtering innocents to fighting you. He went in as a one-man wrecking crew knowing that more help was coming but that he had to take action immediately.
> 
> Interestingly, CBC is now reporting that a Canadian national in Kenya is being held as a suspected accomplice.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/canadian-among-suspects-nairobi-attack-1.4983555



And don't discount the value of 'blood lust'


----------



## Loch Sloy! (18 Jan 2019)

Interesting that an armed civilian also responded;

https://www.the-star.co.ke/news/2019/01/16/inayat-kassam-civilian-gun-holder-who-rescued-victims-at-westgate_c1878615



> Inayat Kassam: Civilian gun holder who rescued victims at Westgate swings to action in Dusit attack
> Jan. 16, 2019, 9:00 am
> By GORDON OUKO @gordon_osen
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jan 2019)

He must have listened into the police band.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jan 2019)

Interesting write-up from the The WarZone:



> Mystery Pirate Patch-Wearing Special Operator Jumped In To Help Kenyans During Hotel Attack
> 
> Images of the individual show them with weapons, gear, and other items associated with American or British special operations forces.
> 
> ...



 Article Link (with links and photos)


----------



## dimsum (18 Jan 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Interesting write-up from the The WarZone:
> 
> Article Link (with links and photos)



I thought he was already known as an off-duty SAS member who was in Kenya to teach their SF?


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jan 2019)

Well done, that man! Yay for Toxic Masculinity®!


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jan 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I thought he was already known as an off-duty SAS member who was in Kenya to teach their SF?



No one in the SOF network will verify that, so it's mainly speculation based on the weapons he was carrying.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Jan 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> No one in the SOF network will verify that, so it's mainly speculation based on the weapons he was carrying.




Rumour has it that there is a "rogue's gallery" in Sterling Barracks made up of wildly inflated press stories of SAS exploits.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jan 2019)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that there is a "rogue's gallery" in Sterling Barracks made up of wildly inflated press stories of SAS exploits.



... but no boathouse


----------



## tomahawk6 (19 Jan 2019)

You cant go wrong running toward the sound of the guns and the Kenyan's were right behind him.


----------



## brihard (19 Jan 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> You cant go wrong running toward the sound of the guns and the Kenyan's were right behind him.



For an active shooter(s) who are just racking up a body count that's exactly the drill. Move to the threat, confront them, let them know good guys are coming to stop them. You want to re-orient them as quickly as possible away form killing innocents. It works because they're usually inept and untrained. Obviously a single rearguard with basic tactical ability could hold off responders for potentially quite a while, but that just isn't generally seen. This guy basically demonstrated the same tactics that police are trained in, though obviously with an SAS level of proficiency.

Some agencies are still not OK with single officer entry/response... Mine does teach it and I'm in favour of it. More is better obviously, but the sooner contact can be made the better, and help will catch up soon.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Jan 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ... but no green boathouse



TFTFY ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Jan 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> TFTFY ;D



Oh?


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jan 2019)

There are reports that the  operator  was an SAS reservist and may receive the George Medal. 


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/17/sas-hero-nairobi-terror-attack-line-receive-george-cross/ 


The SAS soldier who saved “dozens of lives” in the Nairobi hotel massacre is in line to receive the George Cross for his “remarkable bravery”.
The trooper was off-duty when he dashed to the scene of intense fighting after Islamist terrorists laid siege to the DusitD2 five-star hotel.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Jan 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> There are reports that the  operator  was an SAS reservist and may receive the George Medal.
> 
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/01/17/sas-hero-nairobi-terror-attack-line-receive-george-cross/
> ...



Typical... if he was a Regular, they'd be putting him in for a VC


----------

